# So...why won't they Breed? Please Help!!!



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

I can't figure it out. I have researched this on google, and it only tells me how to breed bettas, not why they won't breed. The male chases the female and flares at her, and occasionally nips at her, and then swims away. She hasn't swelled up with eggs yet, however I just got her a few days ago. He seems ready, but she doesn't...what should I do? What would you guys do? :help: :sad:  :x


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

You need to condition them before you try to spawn them. That's probably why they're not ready.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Agreed. They need to be fed high protein, high fat foods. 2 weeks is a good conditioning time.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Ohhh okay..So how would you suggest I condition them? Like seperate her?


----------

